# Oplayer hd lite qui plante?



## Fred 80 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'utilise oplayer hd lite pour regarder des films su un i pad 2 non JB. De temps a autre tout s'arrete, je me retrouve avec la pomme qq dizaines de secondes puis je peux deverouiller. Je peux remettre le film en route mais il repartira non pas de l'endroit oú il en etait mais du dernier endrout oú je l'avais arrété. Cela n'arrive pas a chaque film mais lorsque cela arrive sur un film c'est plusieurs fois.
Si vous avez une idée. Merci


----------

